# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for March 2008

## HATTIFNATTOR

Microsoft is releasing the following four new security bulletins for newly discovered vulnerabilities:

Bulletin Number:  *MS08-014*
Maximum Severity: Critical
Affected Products: Microsoft Office.
Impact: Remote Code Execution


Bulletin Number:  *MS08-015*
Maximum Severity: Critical
Affected Products: Microsoft Office.
Impact: Remote Code Execution


Bulletin Number:  *MS08-016*
Maximum Severity: Critical
Affected Products: Microsoft Office.
Impact: Remote Code Execution


Bulletin Number:  *MS08-017*
Maximum Severity: Critical
Affected Products: Microsoft Office Web Components.
Impact: Remote Code Execution


 *Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for March 2008*

----------

